# Lot's of electrician need your help, Milbank



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

We use only Milbank meters in my area. Most new services have a PVC riser coming out of the top:









You can see the PVC pipe glued into the PVC connector (male adapter) which is threaded into the meter hub.

The problem, as we have been discussing for years, is that the hub on the top of the meter pan is only listed for use with rigid conduit which has tapered threads. The PVC male adapter threaded into the meter hub in the picture has straight threads, and is against the listing to use, so some people fail inspection.

We would like it if you provided a solution, or used your power to push another manufacturer into providing a solution. This has been going on for years and is a serious impediment to the work. Some contractors go so far as to screw a 6" rigid pipe into the meter hub, then screw a PVC female adapter onto the pipe, then glue the pipe into the adapter. That is extremely ugly, more work, and more money.

In Canada they use a PVC hub which allows you to glue the PVC pipe directly into it:










This would be perfect for us.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Change of listing allowing a sealant or maybe sealing washers perhaps?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Also needs to cover the use of weatherproof SE connectors as we use them a lot up here.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

nrp3 said:


> Also needs to cover the use of weatherproof SE connectors as we use them a lot up here.


Wait... what are weatherproof SE connectors supposed to screw into if not a meter hub? Are the hubs not listed for use with those connectors? I thought it was only myers hubs that had the rigid - only listing?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Wait... what are weatherproof SE connectors supposed to screw into if not a meter hub? Are the hubs not listed for use with those connectors? I thought it was only myers hubs that had the rigid - only listing?


The hubs are only listed for rigid pipe.

Good question about how the weatherproof SE connectors are supposed to be installed. Right into an enclosure with a sealing locknut?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> The hubs are only listed for rigid pipe.
> 
> Good question about how the weatherproof SE connectors are supposed to be installed. Right into an enclosure with a sealing locknut?


When we use SEU we screw the weathertight SEU connector into the hub. Never had a problem.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd like to see the PVC hub become available here. :thumbup:

So Milbank, make a few molds and start making them. :whistling2:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't have any real problems with a ta into hub either other than code/listing ones.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> When we use SEU we screw the weathertight SEU connector into the hub. Never had a problem.


Same here. But you could fail for the same reason as screwing a PVC male adapter in.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> When we use SEU we screw the weathertight SEU connector into the hub. Never had a problem.


Yes, there's literally hundreds of thousands, if not millions of services here like that.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Same here. But you could fail for the same reason as screwing a PVC male adapter in.


I did not know that.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Yes, there's literally hundreds of thousands, if not millions of services here like that.


Same here. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Same here. But you could fail for the same reason as screwing a PVC male adapter in.


Thankfully inspectors here don't see it that way. Otherwise it would be armegeddon if any inspector dared to fail an SEU connector in a meter hub.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> I did not know that.


The meter hub is only list for use with rigid pipe. Or at least that's what I was told on the Mike Holt's forum by people who looked the listing up. And that's the reason why some inspectors fail a PVC male adapter threaded into the meter hub.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

No but let's fix this so it's not on the "agenda".


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Thankfully inspectors here don't see it that way. Otherwise it would be armegeddon if any inspector dared to fail an SEU connector in a meter hub.


Yeah, I have never had that fail. But I haven't had the PVC MA threaded in the meter hub fail either.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Me neither, next thing you know it ends up being discussed in a seminar or in one of the trade mags.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> The meter hub is only list for use with rigid pipe. Or at least that's what I was told on the Mike Holt's forum by people who looked the listing up. And that's the reason why some inspectors fail a PVC male adapter threaded into the meter hub.


I always just assumed that because the weathertight SEU connectors were metallic, they were approved. 

I bet there's a bunch of inspectors out there that don't know this.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> I always just assumed that because the weathertight SEU connectors were metallic, they were approved.
> 
> I bet there's a bunch of inspectors out there that don't know this.


Thankfully in my 15 years of being in the trade now, I have never seen or heard of an inspector failing for this. But then again, I live in the land of SEU cable. PVC services are extremely rare for resi where I live.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Either way, it's still threading straight threads into a tapered thread fitting.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Thankfully in my 15 years of being in the trade now, I have never seen or heard of an inspector failing for this. But then again, I live in the land of SEU cable. PVC services are extremely rare for resi where I live.


Our markets are very much the same. Mostly SEU cable here too. 
I've never heard of any inspector failing WT SEU connectors, but I don't doubt they aren't approved. I've got a UL listing book at the office. I'm going to look it up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The meter hub is only list for use with rigid pipe. Or at least that's what I was told on the Mike Holt's forum by people who looked the listing up. And that's the reason why some inspectors fail a PVC male adapter threaded into the meter hub.


I looked it up a while back for another thread and the listing is for GRC/IMC only.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Thankfully in my 15 years of being in the trade now, I have never seen or heard of an inspector failing for this. But then again, I live in the land of SEU cable. PVC services are extremely rare for resi where I live.


Only 15 years in the trade? How did you get so jaded in just 15 short years?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why not use a close nipple and a PVC FA into the threaded hub? The PVC hub is better, though.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you use a nipple and transition to female PVC aren't you just moving the tapered / not-tapered thread issue up a fitting?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Bridgeport has just about every this to that fitting you could imagine but not PVC to rigid. (I guess possibly because nobody worries about the tapered thread to straight thread issue.) 

http://www.bptfittings.com/Public/D...ary/Brochure/Transition Fittings Brochure.pdf


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> If you use a nipple and transition to female PVC aren't you just moving the tapered / not-tapered thread issue up a fitting?


Rigid steel nipple to PVC FA is a match.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Rigid steel nipple to PVC TA is a match.


Isn't the PVC TA going to have straight threads, or are they listed for RMC?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> Isn't the PVC TA going to have straight threads, or are they listed for RMC?


TA is designed for a locknut. FA is good for RMC.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> TA is designed for a locknut. FA is good for RMC.


:thumbsup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Now according to the mfg. is the FA is used to transition rigid to PVC, 

http://www.cantexinc.com/Products/NM_Fittings_Accessories/Female_Adapter.php 

but if you look at the CAD drawing it's clearly not a tapered thread 

http://www.cantexinc.com/images/drawings/DWGH00HQ1H40.pdf 

(Now in this case I am sure it isn't an issue, the rain won't shed on this joint.)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why not use a close nipple and a PVC FA into the threaded hub? The PVC hub is better, though.


I spelled that out in the opening post. You also answered yourself with your second sentence.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Now according to the mfg. is the FA is used to transition rigid to PVC,
> 
> http://www.cantexinc.com/Products/NM_Fittings_Accessories/Female_Adapter.php
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know, this is becoming too confusing. I remember threading mal adapters into female adapters so it has the straight threads, so why is it ok for rigid? 

Either way, we should have a PVC meter hub like the Canadians.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Why not use a close nipple and a PVC FA into the threaded hub? The PVC hub is better, though.


Because that is fing stupid.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I spelled that out in the opening post. You also answered yourself with your second sentence.


I said a close nipple. Same diff as what you said but it looks better.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I said a close nipple. Same diff as what you said but it looks better.


We are trying to make it better. Think about if you had to fabricate such silliness to enter a 1900 box. You would want a manufacturer to make something better.

A close nipple is the same thing as what I said in the OP: "_That is extremely ugly, more work, and more money._"


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> We are trying to make it better. Think about if you had to fabricate such silliness to enter a 1900 box. You would want a manufacturer to make something better.
> 
> A close nipple is the same thing as what I said in the OP: "_That is extremely ugly, more work, and more money._"


No, it's not the same thing. A close nipple is barely noticeable compared to a 6" nipple. Your more work and more money amounts to a couple of bucks and five extra seconds.

I don't know what your threaded hub looks like but I'm thinking the Scepter PVC hub in your photo might work down there. It could be an easy fix if a manufacturer got on it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Because that is fing stupid.


Code compliancy is fing stupid?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Code compliancy is fing stupid?


Sometimes yes, yes it is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> No, it's not the same thing.


 Yes it is, it's the same thing only a shorter pipe.


> Your more work and more money amounts to a couple of bucks and five extra seconds.


 Bologna. It looks terrible, it takes a lot of extra time, and costs more money. Everyone else agrees that we need this change. Go away.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Why not use a close nipple and a PVC FA into the threaded hub?





sbrn33 said:


> Because that is fing stupid.





99cents said:


> Code compliancy is fing stupid?


This thread is about being code compliant in a better way. I don't know why you are fighting it, but you are making me wish that you get AIDS right now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> If you use a nipple and transition to female PVC aren't you just moving the tapered / not-tapered thread issue up a fitting?


Yes in a way but the pvc coming down over the male threads won't let water into the joint it's in a rain shedding role.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Sometimes yes, yes it is.


Red stickers are fing stupid. It doesn't matter if inspectors have been looking the other way. All it takes is a decision during a Monday morning meeting to enforce it. Then you're taking a service apart.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> This thread is about being code compliant in a better way. I don't know why you are fighting it, but you are making me wish that you get AIDS right now.


Okay, but the close nipple and the FA is the best way to handle it until manufacturers come up with something better.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Okay, but the close nipple and the FA is the best way to handle it until manufacturers come up with something better.


Yes, we all know how to do it, as I said in the opening post and now said for the 3rd time.

This thread is asking for a better way, so your idea of "_Why not use a close nipple and a PVC FA into the threaded hub_?" (which we already do) is fing stupid just like sabrina said.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yes it is, it's the same thing only a shorter pipe. Bologna. It looks terrible, it takes a lot of extra time, and costs more money. Everyone else agrees that we need this change. Go away.


I back 99 on this, I like the look of a shorter nipple as well but regardless a change to one fitting is needed to cut out the fuss of dealing with multiple parts and wasting time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I back 99 on this


 Then you're just as reta*ded as he is. By all the other posts and Likes it seems everyone else thinks it's a bad idea having to purchase and fabricate that stupid contraception just to appease code and would rather a proper fitting was made to do it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

When it comes right down to it, we are really only talking about 2 or 3 asshole inspectors in the whole USA.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> When it comes right down to it, we are really only talking about 2 or 3 asshole inspectors in the whole USA.


Agreed. And I've never met one. But it's still a good idea to get the right fitting. Electrical manufacturing companies make so many innovative things, this would be simple and make sense.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think our little friend from Milbank is on vacation.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Yes, we all know how to do it, as I said in the opening post and now said for the 3rd time.
> 
> This thread is asking for a better way, so your idea of "_Why not use a close nipple and a PVC FA into the threaded hub_?" (which we already do) is fing stupid just like sabrina said.


This has been discussed before. There are lots of guys who thread a TA into the metal hub because it has been allowed. The rules are clear - threading steel into an FA is okay, threading a TA into steel isn't. The close nipple and FA is an easy fix. Nothing wrong with talking about while you sing Wish Upon a Star to a manufacturer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I think our little friend from Milbank is on vacation.


Milbank was the flavor of the month, the same as Square Diddley.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> This has been discussed before. There are lots of guys who thread a TA into the metal hub because it has been allowed. The rules are clear - threading steel into an FA is okay, threading a TA into steel isn't. The close nipple and FA is an easy fix. Nothing wrong with talking about while you sing Wish Upon a Star to a manufacturer.


Ok, for the _4th time_, *we know this*. I explained it in the opening post that this is how many of us currently do it to make it code compliant. You're not telling us anything new, you are simply being dismissive with an idea for a product that we will all benefit from.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Actually why not just get the hub listed for a TA or EMT fitting. I know the thread are a tad different but not much.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Actually why not just get the hub listed for a TA or EMT fitting. I know the thread are a tad different but not much.


I'd personally rather the simple PVC meter hub to glue the pipe into.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I'd personally rather the simple PVC meter hub to glue the pipe into.


Yea, but I use more EMT than PVC. Do you not remember that it is all about me?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea, but I use more EMT than PVC. Do you not remember that it is all about me?


So you would benefit from a threaded meter hub with straight threads. This would allow the use of both EMT connectors and SE cable connectors.

This is something I'd like to see made as well, as long as 99cents says it's ok that we find a better way.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do me a favor and measure your screw hole pattern on your metal hub. I will compare it to the Scepter hub. I'll check listing too. Maybe it's already made and approved. Then I'll sell it to you poor bastids.


----------



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll pass this along to the product folks-- Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Then you're just as reta*ded as he is. By all the other posts and Likes it seems everyone else thinks it's a bad idea having to purchase and fabricate that stupid contraception just to appease code and would rather a proper fitting was made to do it.


I only meant if you are going to use the nipple adapter method I'd use a short nipple as opposed to a long one.

I in no way don't believe that the problem needs to be resolved with one fitting that is code approved for the use described herein. 

They need to develop two approved/listed fittings, one a hub that is available in the US for pvc and another threaded hub for emt and SE use.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> I'll pass this along to the product folks-- Thanks for the feedback!


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I only meant if you are going to use the nipple adapter method I'd use a short nipple as opposed to a long one.


 Everyone here is smart enough to understand that you can use any length nipple you want. I said 6" as a matter of example because flyboy said he uses 6" and that he will try to get pictures, which I would post here to show Milbank. 


> They need to develop two approved/listed fittings, one a hub that is available in the US for pvc and another threaded hub for emt and SE use.


Agreed!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I only meant if you are going to use the nipple adapter method I'd use a short nipple as opposed to a long one.
> 
> I in no way don't believe that the problem needs to be resolved with one fitting that is code approved for the use described herein.
> 
> They need to develop two approved/listed fittings, one a hub that is available in the US for pvc and another threaded hub for emt and SE use.


It's Hack's time of month. The problem is that it lasts all month.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Do me a favor and measure your screw hole pattern on your metal hub. I will compare it to the Scepter hub. I'll check listing too. Maybe it's already made and approved. Then I'll sell it to you poor bastids.


We are not paying you exorbitant prices. Why should we have to pay for your health care.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> It's Hack's time of month. The problem is that it lasts all month.


You've done well to troll my thread.

The problem is that you are going to cry like a little girl and run off when I troll you back, like all the last times. 

So don't blame me.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You've done well to troll my thread.
> 
> The problem is that you are going to cry like a little girl and run off when I troll you back, like all the last times.
> 
> So don't blame me.


What does troll mean? 
My dad and I used to troll for fish in Minnesota, but I think that was so he didn't have to work at fishing and could drink more beer that way.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Actually why not just get the hub listed for a TA or EMT fitting. I know the thread are a tad different but not much.


I agree, really if you look at the CAD drawing I linked the thread in the FA are not tapered. Unless the FA isn't listed / approved for wet locations.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tapered threads fit into straight female threads. Rigid couplings and PVC FAs are a good example.

I just can't understand how EMT, PVC, and SE have all been allowed as service risers, yet there's no code-compliant method to directly attach them to a meter base.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Tapered threads fit into straight female threads. Rigid couplings and PVC FAs are a good example.


 Very true. 
So why have tapered thread female fittings at all? 



> I just can't understand how EMT, PVC, and SE have all been allowed as service risers, yet there's no code-compliant method to directly attach them to a meter base.


Probably because it's always done that way and no one complains. I'm sure there are very few failed inspections.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

To the Milbank manufacter .,,

I know Hackwork did bring up few good points in the fourm to discussion the common problem which it is widespread in USA side.

But this is not only in USA side have issue with it., I have same issue over here in Phlippines too .,,

Try to come up a soluation for all of us to use and have more option to use the proper hub fittings to meet the codes due some inspectors are getting strict with this. 


Hackwork .,, Thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish I could take the credit, but it was actually nrp3's idea to make the thread. But he was too lazy to do it, and said someone else should, so I swooped in like Superman, ready to save the day :whistling2:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Because you'll make it more entertaining and I can't post pictures either so, its a means to and end. If it gets solved, its all good. Milbank pairs up with carlon or someone and problem is solved. Next...


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> What does troll mean?
> My dad and I used to troll for fish in Minnesota, but I think that was so he didn't have to work at fishing and could drink more beer that way.


You just described it to a tee. Now replace the boat with the computer
and instead of trolling for fish , the troller trolls for reactions.:thumbsup:

As far as the beer and lack of effort...that all remains in play.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If there was really a demand in your area the supply houses could just order the ipex/scepter hub. 

I get their stuff occasionally, it's all been UL/cUL listed, all good.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> If there was really a demand in your area the supply houses could just order the ipex/scepter hub.
> 
> I get their stuff occasionally, it's all been UL/cUL listed, all good.


Do you have a link for this ? if so .,, can ya post it. thanks


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You have to go to the Ipex site and download the catalog. I'd like to know if the hubs they have fit the Milbank meter sockets.

http://www.ipexna.com/resources/technical-library/


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> You have to go to the Ipex site and download the catalog. I'd like to know if the hubs they have fit the Milbank meter sockets.
> 
> http://www.ipexna.com/resources/technical-library/


I found it after you gave me the link .,,

MHU25 - 1.25" conduit
MHU30 - 1.5 " conduit
MHU35 - 2.0" conduit
MHU40 - 2.5" conduit
MHU45 - 3.0" conduit

Note that for PVC conduits above but I do not know if they will fit on milbank hub bolt patterns. 

It on Page 20 on PDF format.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So true, not all of the metal hubs will fit on all of the meter sockets. I looked briefly at Carlon's (T&B) website to see if there was one there, but didn't find it. Doesn't mean they don't have one, just like most of the major players, their websites are hard to navigate/find what you need.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> So true, not all of the metal hubs will fit on all of the meter sockets. I looked briefly at Carlon's (T&B) website to see if there was one there, but didn't find it. Doesn't mean they don't have one, just like most of the major players, their websites are hard to navigate/find what you need.


I agree with that .,, they need to get their website better to speed up the search what anyone need to look for quicker than try to spend multi hours to find the little tibbit thing .,,

But the issue what I am aware of is all the meter socket manufacters do not use same bolt pattern on their hubs. 

that why I carry at least two common brands hubs with me to reduce the amount of time to chase those little pesky items.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those little tidbits of info are so critical to us. Dimensions, listings, installation instructions, accessories. All that and so hard to find sometimes.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Those little tidbits of info are so critical to us. Dimensions, listings, installation instructions, accessories. All that and so hard to find sometimes.


Ya not the only one get little ticked off on that and it the same with me and I am sure many other feel the same way.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys are strange with your PVC or cable coming out of the top of the meter. They don't sell EMT in your area?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Emt connector has the same problem with straight threads going into the metal hub.


----------



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

*Thanks for your feedback!*

Okay so I talked with John, our metering product line coordinator. Currently our units are only listed for the rigid pipe, not PVC. But this is a great suggestion and we'll look into developing a new hub as it seems to be a popular request! I'll keep you posted on what happens with it. It's officially on the "new product idea board" at Milbank 

Thanks for your feedback and always feel free to give us suggestions!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Okay so I talked with John, our metering product line coordinator. Currently our units are only listed for the rigid pipe, not PVC. But this is a great suggestion and we'll look into developing a new hub as it seems to be a popular request! I'll keep you posted on what happens with it. It's officially on the "new product idea board" at Milbank
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and always feel free to give us suggestions!


Great news, hope to see you guys put one out soon.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you for looking into it. So little of it up here in New England is Rigid Steel except for masts. So much of it is SE, but also PVC and some EMT. Need to be able to handle all the options.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nobody ever says anything about emt compression connector threaded into them around here &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Nobody ever says anything about emt compression connector threaded into them around here ��


But any AHJ could raise an issue with anything other than rigid in a hub at anytime they feel the desire.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Somebody will eventually.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

You guys wouldn't believe what some get away with around here. I bet you could drive a gutter nail in a couple inches next to the pipe, hammer it over, and call it a strap.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> You guys wouldn't believe what some get away with around here. I bet you could drive a gutter nail in a couple inches next to the pipe, hammer it over, and call it a strap.


That's pretty sad commentary on both sides of the fence if that's the case.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's pretty sad commentary on both sides of the fence if that's the case.


I didn't say I was doing it that way, I try as hard as I can to be by the book, I don't have time for those red tags. I need a passing sticker on the first go


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> I didn't say I was doing it that way, I try as hard as I can to be by the book, I don't have time for those red tags. I need a passing sticker on the first go


Didn't say you were an offended but sounds like you do see that level of work out there.

I pride myself on not getting banged with a red sticker either.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

matt1124 said:


> You guys wouldn't believe what some get away with around here. I bet you could drive a gutter nail in a couple inches next to the pipe, hammer it over, and call it a strap.


You mean you've never done that? :whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

This is something that is silly that needs to be taken care of. We are all committing code violations when we do this. There isn't a weatherproof RMC to EMT changeover that I know of, so if we use EMT as a riser then there is no way to make it compliant, even though EMT is a listed riser raceway. This isn't going to stop me from screwing PVC TA's and EMT compression connectors into hubs, but I would prefer if I wasn't actually breaking rules by doing so.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> *This is something that is silly that needs to be taken care of.* We are all committing code violations when we do this. There isn't a weatherproof RMC to EMT changeover that I know of, so if we use EMT as a riser then there is no way to make it compliant, even though EMT is a listed riser raceway. This isn't going to stop me from screwing PVC TA's and EMT compression connectors into hubs, but I would prefer if I wasn't actually breaking rules by doing so.


Everybody does both these type installs plus SE and just plays the odds against an inspector with a wild hair up his rear and writing you up.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> > *This is something that is silly that needs to be taken care of.* We are all committing code violations when we do this. There isn't a weatherproof RMC to EMT changeover that I know of, so if we use EMT as a riser then there is no way to make it compliant, even though EMT is a listed riser raceway. This isn't going to stop me from screwing PVC TA's and EMT compression connectors into hubs, but I would prefer if I wasn't actually breaking rules by doing so.
> ...


Yeah. We don't have the SE problem anymore since the quality of the SE cable has gotten so bad we run PVC and sleeve the SE in it for the entrance side and pull URD for the riser. The crap they sell now is nigh on impossible to make look good. It sucks, since it is so much easier.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you use the shoe horn to sleeve SE through the LB?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I used to use a lump hammer and a piece of 2x4.
Sometimes I didn't have the 2x4.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> I used to use a lump hammer and a piece of 2x4.
> Sometimes I didn't have the 2x4.


Another product that should be on all your trucks: http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/25/LB-Wire-Guide-Wire-Shoe-Horn 

Then you carry it to the worksite in a Husky tray :whistling2:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I could see using that shoe 80% of the time


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Do you use the shoe horn to sleeve SE through the LB?


Nope, but it would be nice to have. I have only done 3 overhead services in the last year. 1 we dropped PVC to an lb to the beam on the rubble foundation and sleeved SE through it, 1 was 4/0 SER into the back of a meter main, and the last one was PVC down from the meter, across the outside of the house, and LB into the back of the panel. The risers and that last example were URD in the 2" PVC. The shoe horn would make it easier, but we just don't do enough of them now to justify it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Another product that should be on all your trucks: http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/25/LB-Wire-Guide-Wire-Shoe-Horn
> 
> Then you carry it to the worksite in a Husky tray :whistling2:


You know I saw a couple types of those shoes on clearance at a ghetto Home Depot up in MD a few weeks ago and thought I should have bought them all for the $2 price tag.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Okay so I talked with John, our metering product line coordinator. Currently our units are only listed for the rigid pipe, not PVC. But this is a great suggestion and we'll look into developing a new hub as it seems to be a popular request! I'll keep you posted on what happens with it. It's officially on the "new product idea board" at Milbank
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and always feel free to give us suggestions!


Any progress?


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> If you use a nipple and transition to female PVC aren't you just moving the tapered / not-tapered thread issue up a fitting?


 It has to do with pvc expand and contracts metal dose not. a fa with a ridged nipple is ok.. fa will not expand. and up here in the north, cold shrinks pvc. so screwed in a plastic thread is not allowed.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

99cents said:


> Okay, but the close nipple and the FA is the best way to handle it until manufacturers come up with something better.


 It has to do with pvc expand and contracts metal dose not. a fa with a ridged nipple is ok.. fa will not expand. and up here in the north, cold shrinks pvc. so screwed in a plastic thread is not allowed. There is a table for it in the code book. I would also put a sealing ring on it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread was such a clown act. Carlon already makes it. This has to be for the US market because the Canadian part number is completely dufferent.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> This thread was such a clown act. Carlon already makes it. This has to be for the US market because the Canadian part number is completely dufferent.


That doesn’t help the guys using EMT


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

matt1124 said:


> That doesn’t help the guys using EMT


No, but the original post was about PVC. I like PVC better anyway - easier, quicker and no bonding required.

Are you sure that a raintight EMT connector in a RMC meter hub isn't compliant? I'm just asking; I have never been called on it.


----------

